# Moebius Tumbler/Batmobile?



## jlriley51 (Jul 6, 2012)

Any news on a release date for this? This was my Christmas present that my wife preordered for me...and now my bday's come and gone with still no kit, lol.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Tentatively 4th Quarter 2012.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

This is one kit I'm really looking forward to. I'm holding off getting the bat-pod until the tumbler is released. I'm going to do them up at the same time (while I've got the airbrush in motion).:thumbsup:
Very cool ride.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

If/when it comes out, I wonder if anyone will do a Tumbler-turning-into-Batpod diorama. Just watched the movie again yesterday and think that would look pretty cool.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Oops. Double post.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I am holding off building my Batpod until the figures come out. Hope they are available by the time the Tumbler shows up.

BTW I have bought that Batmobile book I mentioned a while ago. It has lots of pages devoted to the Tumbler including two pages showing the interior.



Hunch said:


> This is one kit I'm really looking forward to. I'm holding off getting the bat-pod until the tumbler is released. I'm going to do them up at the same time (while I've got the airbrush in motion).:thumbsup:
> Very cool ride.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

It would be great if there were some extra parts to mod it into one of the 'fleet' tumblers in camo scheme shown the next movie. Some have gun turrets, which look wonderful...


----------

